# Apartments



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I apologize for the amount of posts as I'm trying to get to my minimum 5 posts to receive pm's. My wife wants to live in JBR (she's British...lol) and there seems to a lot of towers within JBR. The issue is that there are not many interior photos of the apartments located there as they quite often have "default" pics on several sites. Can anyone recommend what is the best tower to live in and why? Does anyone have any contact information for those who handle U.S. expats? Our price range is not to exceed 200k. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Shams are probably the best towers to live ion as they are centrally managed. I may be abl;e to help. Let me know when you arrive in Dubai


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Amwaj 1,2, 3, 5 are owned by a single individual and also centrally managed and well maintained. I think you really you need to check out some of the various floor plans though in various towers. Also while it is all JBR there is still a difference in location, especially in summer when you may not want to walk so far. For that price you will have no problem finding something, not sure how many bedrooms you are needing, but even a 3 bedroom on a high floor with an ocean view should be less than that.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd be expecting a split level penthouse with helipad for 200k in JBR.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JBR is a bit of a dump to be honest. If you're wife's British she will understand if I describe it as council flats albeit by the seaside . Not well designed or maintained and poor facilities.

For a budget of AED 200k you could do a LOT better in the nearby area. If you want to be very near JBR walk/the beach then I suggest you look at Marina Promenade where AED 200k would get a very decent place. 

Another option (like promenade developed by Emaar) is the Original 6, further from the beach but close to the original walk/spinneys plus an easy walk to the metro station.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

What I would really suggest you do is stay in a serviced apartment for a couple months and decide what you want in the Marina/JBR. There are plenty of nice serviced apartments that should meet your budget. That's what I did I am am very happy I took that approach even though it may have cost me more money in the short term.


----------



## Eyor (Dec 4, 2011)

Please who has any idea which towers has a furnished two bedroom in JLT?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Eyor said:


> Please who has any idea which towers has a furnished two bedroom in JLT?


 Look on Dubizzle.com. All towers have a mixture of furnished and unfurnished apartments (depends on the individual landlord of each apartment). If you are looking for serviced apartments in JLT there is The Bonnington and Oak Liwa Heights. Both have their own website.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

It seems Hilton is also starting to offer residence apartments right across from the hotel, do not know if they are opened but the sign is on the door and the walkway to the hotel looks complete.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Look on Dubizzle.com. All towers have a mixture of furnished and unfurnished apartments (depends on the individual landlord of each apartment). If you are looking for serviced apartments in JLT there is The Bonnington and Oak Liwa Heights. Both have their own website.


Green Lakes are the best in JLT and they have furnished apartments for rent. But you may not be able to find 2 bed room apartments on short term basis. Mostly they are for yearly rentals.


----------



## abu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Oh No!*



Jumeirah Jim said:


> JBR is a bit of a dump to be honest. If you're wife's British she will understand if I describe it as council flats albeit by the seaside . Not well designed or maintained and poor facilities.
> 
> For a budget of AED 200k you could do a LOT better in the nearby area. If you want to be very near JBR walk/the beach then I suggest you look at Marina Promenade where AED 200k would get a very decent place.
> 
> Another option (like promenade developed by Emaar) is the Original 6, further from the beach but close to the original walk/spinneys plus an easy walk to the metro station.


Thank you,

My wife said, " that's not good"....lol


----------

